# W Kentucky rifle hunt(NEVER been hunted)



## BOW'D UP (Aug 10, 2006)

My friend has gotten access to hunt a secluded 300 acre farm that has never been hunted . 1/2 woods and half in broken up fields. completely surrounded by BIG woods.  1 way in and 1 way out. gated.Owner never hunted or let anyone on the property.
We hunt 500 acres near this farm and harvested a 208' non typ and a 154' typical last yr with a 180'class seen.. neighbors killed a 240'inch nontypical  next to it.
this place should produce a MONSTER this yr.if my money wasnt tied  in another farm , i would be all over this.

He only wants 4 guys for entire rifle season. 1250$ each. you can go up and scout and put stands up before  the season .trophy bucks only.no guests. this is the only hunters on this farm.land doesnt come around much in this area anymore and hunters will have option to come back next yr.
he would like to have a group of 4,   but if needed  i know 2 guys that are willing to go  in on this hunt if needed.
serious inquiries only.
call 904- 868-9322 . i wouldnt wait.


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 10, 2006)

When is the rifle season?


----------



## BOW'D UP (Aug 10, 2006)

NOV11TH-26TH
everyone that is PM'n me,i will be away from my computer for the rest of the week and wont see the messages till mon night. If your interested ,i would call soon or it might be gone. locals have been dying to get on this place for decades.


----------



## HenryHunter (Aug 11, 2006)

What county is it in?


----------



## BOW'D UP (Aug 14, 2006)

we walked this farm saturday.prettiest farm iv'e ever seen.
half way across first field. we jumped 4 does . went another hundred yrds and jumped 3, 110-120 inch 8 pts. just layin under a wide open oak.hardood hills and valleys are beautiful.well defined intersecting trails on saddles in the oaks.white oaks everywhere.8 guys could hunt this farm realistically. on the way out of the hardwoods, we cut across another small field and walked by a small thick head. and 6  bucks jumped up and ran by us at 50 yds . 1 -6pt , 2- 100-110 inch 8pts,2- 140's  10 pts  and a 12 pt around 160's with stickers everywhere. we only walked a 1/3 of the place and i was sold.
so i think im goin to get in on this place. we might need one guy.but has to be paid soon.
also got  20-30 mins of video of a 200' non typ and a 170 typical  this weekend ,in one of our fields around the corner from this farm i can show you.


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 14, 2006)

Lets see some pics of those 2 big deer you videod.What county is this in?


----------



## BOW'D UP (Aug 14, 2006)

call if you really are interested. im not going to say where we are exactly due to the deer we are on.i cant load pics from the video. But 10 pt is 24-25 in wide and has a 6 inch kickstand.Reall high also.
non typ has 4 ,6-7 inch browtines ON EACH SIDE an extra main beam about 16 inch long, and a kickstand off one of his g2's that has 3 more pts coming off it. hes about 23-24 wide. 
on 1200 acres total this weekend , we saw 3 bucks that were bigger than anything killed in the whole state of Ga last yr.
this IS the best  opportunity EVER listed on this site.i garauntee.


----------



## rance56 (Aug 14, 2006)

will there be any bowhunters or muzzleloader hunters on the property at anytime before rifle season


----------



## Tn_Extreme (Aug 15, 2006)

How soon can I go and look at the farm??  I am in if the spot is still open.


----------



## BOW'D UP (Aug 15, 2006)

i will be workin on our ga club this weekend, but will be back on the Ky property the next weekend.  Farm will be gone by then though , i can promise you.send email and i can send a map.

everyone, please go back and read the posts. im getting loaded with pm questions that have already been answered in the thread. 
Call if you really want in.
heres 208' nontyp from last yr
http://members.aol.com:/wkylandresources/nontyp1/
http://members.aol.com:/wkylandresources/nontyp3/
http://members.aol.com:/wkylandresources/nontyp4/


----------



## Tn_Extreme (Aug 15, 2006)

Your email is hidden.

Send the info to mbchoate@twlakes.net


----------



## HenryHunter (Aug 15, 2006)

Was just wondering the county, because my dad and I have access to a 216 acre farm in hopkins county. There are some big deer in western ky.


----------



## Huntin 4 More (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm normally a reader/lurker on the site and don't post much.  I walked the farm with Bow'd Up and can attest to the number and size of deer we saw.  I was completely blown away.  Wish I could get on this farm but I'm already on another farm in the same county.  This is one of the best areas of KY to deer hunt and has the opportunity for taking a record book buck.    Last year on another farm close to this one, I averaged seeing 8-10 deer per sit on stand and there were more bucks than does.


----------



## BOW'D UP (Aug 18, 2006)

LAND IS FILLED!!!!!!!!!!


----------

